# Advanced New Posts Reinstalled



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've reinstalled the advanced new posts hack and made the text slightly more prominent

*New Posts: 88 (In 56 Threads) *

Checking new posts and threads is alot easier with this function.

Just remember to reply to them...*all!!! :laugh:*


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, that was 2 mins ago, and i just noticed it a few seconds before i read this post :grin:

-Olek.


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

yo im vo2 i have come:victory:


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, Jez.
I can actually see the gray text now on my crappy work monitor without highlighting it. k:


----------

